

Cvdazzle: Camouflage From Automatic Face Detection - patrickas
http://cvdazzle.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1482784>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1290235>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1232842>

